
Theranos founder Elizabeth Holmes and Balwani charged by feds with wire fraud - lunchbreak
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/15/theranos-chief-elizabeth-holmes-arrested-on-federal-criminal-charges-.html
======
kjeetgill
(dupe) WSJ on the same story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17323485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17323485)

------
samfisher83
Will this be a fine or jail time. I can't find it in the article, but I think
you have put jail time behind this.

